# Katze im Glas



## AMUN (19 Feb. 2011)

*Katze wohnt im Glas*







Moskau – Miau, ist das eng!

Aber Katze „Ksyusha“ aus Rostov (Russland) stört das nicht.

Das Marmeladenglas ist ihr Lieblingsplatz.

Nur der Schwanz guckt noch heraus.

Herrchen Yuriy Korotun (37): „Als ich sie zum ersten Mal dort entdeckte, konnte ich es kaum glauben.“ 

Quelle: Bild

************************

Ich glaubs auch nicht


----------



## MarkyMark (19 Feb. 2011)

*rofl*  ...wie geil


----------



## laberrhababer (19 Feb. 2011)

Sieht eher nach Bonsaikitten aus... aber lustig


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2011)

Da drin hält sie sich ewig, wenn sie anständig eingekocht wird


----------

